# game:69 [email protected]



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

San Antonio (53-15) at Portland (20-48) 10:00 pm EST 

PORTLAND, Oregon (Ticker) -- Friday's matchup between the San Antonio Spurs and the Portland Trail Blazers features the best and the worst of the Western Conference. 

Playing the second contest of a five-game road trip, the defending NBA champion Spurs have won five of their last six contests and lead Dallas by one-half game for the top spot in the West and the Southwest Division. 

However, San Antonio got its trip off on the wrong foot with Wednesday's 104-92 loss to the Denver Nuggets. Manu Ginobili scored 26 points and Tim Duncan added 22 for the Spurs, who were outrebounded, 58-27, and missed 13 free throws. 

The league's lowest-scoring team, Portland has dropped its last six contests, 10 of 11, and trails Seattle by 7 1/2 games to avoid the cellar in the West. 

Viktor Khryapa scored 22 points and grabbed 12 rebounds and Jarrett Jack added 20 points off the bench for the Trail Blazers, who surrendered 76 first-half points in Thursday's 125-108 loss to the Phoenix Suns. 

San Antonio has won all three meetings against Portland this season, limiting the Trail Blazers to an average of 79.3 points. Duncan scored 22 for the Spurs in a 101-81 win in the most recent matchup March 4. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2005-06 Stats at a Glance 
@ 
News | Players | Stats | Schedule News | Players | Stats | Schedule 

San Antonio Spurs 
Record: 53 - 15 (.779) 
Standings: First, Southwest 
At Home: 30 - 4 
At Road: 23 - 11 
Streak: L 1 
Portland Trail Blazers 
Record: 20 - 48 (.294) 
Standings: Fifth, Northwest 
At Home: 14 - 18 
At Road: 6 - 30 
Streak: L 6 


Season 
PPG: 95.5 Opp PPG: 88.5 
FG%: .473 Opp FG%: .431 
RPG: 41.6 Opp RPG: 40.7 
Season 
PPG: 88.8 Opp PPG: 97.5 
FG%: .446 Opp FG%: .464 
RPG: 38.4 Opp RPG: 42.3 


Back to Top 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Parker, T 68 19.2 3.3 5.9 
Duncan, T 67 18.8 11.1 3.2 
Ginobili, M 54 15.0 3.6 3.5 
Finley, M 63 9.8 3.3 1.4 
Bowen, B 68 7.6 3.9 1.5 
Mohammed, N 66 6.2 5.3 0.5 
Van Exel, N 53 5.3 1.3 1.8 
Barry, B 60 5.0 2.0 1.5 
Udrih, B 46 4.9 1.0 1.7 
Horry, R 51 4.9 3.7 1.2 
Nesterovic, R 66 4.9 3.9 0.4 
Marks, S 23 3.3 1.8 0.3 
Sanders, M 10 2.5 1.5 0.2 
Oberto, F 48 1.9 2.1 0.4 
Head Coach: Gregg Popovich 

Player G PPG RPG APG 
Randolph, Z 65 18.6 8.4 2.0 
Miles, D 33 15.5 4.8 2.0 
Dixon, J 63 12.6 2.5 2.2 
Telfair, S 54 9.1 1.9 3.6 
Blake, S 56 8.5 2.3 4.7 
Przybilla, J 50 6.4 6.8 0.7 
Lenard, V 19 6.2 1.6 1.4 
Jack, J 68 5.8 2.0 2.4 
Khryapa, V 55 5.6 4.5 1.3 
Outlaw, T 56 5.3 2.5 0.5 
Webster, M 48 5.0 1.6 0.4 
Ratliff, T 46 4.5 5.2 0.5 
Skinner, B 52 3.0 3.4 0.5 
Seung-Jin, H 22 1.5 2.1 0.0 
Head Coach: Nate McMillan 

http://www.nba.com/games/20060324/SASPOR/preview.html


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

if we dont win by a blow out im pissed
Spurs by 20


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> if we dont win by a blow out im pissed
> Spurs by 20



Boy don't you feel dumb. Blazers covered your spread LOL


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Boy don't you feel dumb. Blazers covered your spread LOL


lol repped


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

well after duncans first two back to back 20pt games he had a 6pt game and we still managed to win by 19. also parker manu and duncan only played like 28 min each. barry stepped it up big! he was insane this game.


----------

